# Christmas choral music (SATB) + Organ



## stryke22 (Dec 29, 2018)

Hi All,
I direct a fair sized community choir (60 voices) and have an organist that will be working with us for our Christmas program. What are your favourite Christmas choral pieces that have organ accomp. I am looking for a wide range in length and style, so almost anything goes 
Thanks!


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

This Nimbus CD album "Christmas from Lichfield" has several choir plus organ pieces.

https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/7961265--christmas-from-lichfield


----------

